# Cast Iron Skillet- anywhere?



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody know where I can find a cast iron skillet? Or should I just give up?


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you tried Lakeland in MoE? I think I saw them in there a while ago...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've seen them in a number of places. 

Crate & Barrel at the MoE had a wide selection of US cookware, including cast iron pans. Perhaps you should look there as well as Lakeland. These two stores may also have all the other cookware you seem to be missing but forgot to tell us about


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

lol, this is soooo true, I didnt want to air yet another laundry list... I'm going this afternoon
hopefully I come out arms full


----------



## TommyTGT (Oct 20, 2011)

Ace hardware (both on SZR and at Festival Center) has a good selection. Keep in mind that you'll need to season them though as the lodge 'pre-seasoning' is crap. You can get frozen lard for the best season at most western groceries, or use vegetable shortening for a longer and stinkier seasoning, but it'll be almost as good.


----------

